# When to apply for FLR (M)



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi all!

The time has come for us to apply for our 1st FLR.

I know this question may have been asked and answered a million times but I am still somewhat confused. I get it so far that the earliest one can apply for FLR is 28 days before the 30 month anniversary of entering the UK.

But what is the latest???

I think we may have overlooked matters until now and assumed applying 28 days before the actual visa expires is fine :redface: 

Visa was issued 12/04/2015
Entered UK on 15/05/2015
Visa valid till 12/01/2018

Are we too late.....what should we do? :frusty:
Am i right in thinking that we need to get into gear and apply ASAP?

Your help would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

As per the sticky at top of this forum:

_If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017. So that's the first day you can book your premium service centre appointment for (for same-day service) or send off your application by post. _


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Crawford said:


> As per the sticky at top of this forum:
> 
> _If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017. So that's the first day you can book your premium service centre appointment for (for same-day service) or send off your application by post. _


 ***************************************

Thanks for your reply Crawford. That is the part that i do understand. From my calculations the earliest we could have applied would have been mid October. But what is the latest we can apply?

The visa expires on 12th Jan 2018. Are we still ok to put forward a postal application as soon as we have filled in the application form and got our supporting documents together?

My main concern is that i hope we are not too late to apply. I should have looked into this sooner rather than assuming that as long as we apply 28 days before the visa expires then its not a problem.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Your visa is still valid. Of course you aren't too late. As long as you apply before your visa expires, you are fine.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Your visa is still valid. Of course you aren't too late. As long as you apply before your visa expires, you are fine.


 *****************************************

 Thanks Nyclon for clearing that up for me, much appreciated. I will now get onto collating all the supporting documents required for the application.

I will be back for further assistance or if i need any other questions to be answered. You guys here in the Expat Forum have always been a great help


----------

